# Privy Dig, 1700's to early 1800's Charleston..



## MT1862 (Aug 14, 2012)

This was one hell of a privy! And captured on video.
 The privy predated the building that was on this lot in Historic Downtown Charleston, S.C. Very early 1700's Westerwald pieces were found, as well as black glass, and Mochaware bowls. and embossed open pontiled medicines.
 The privy was old English brick lined, and 10' by 4', and about 12 feet deep. It took almost a week to finish her, but it was well worth the effort!
 I can remember, filming Victor Svendsen, down at the very bottom of this privy, and I, holding and filming all the action on a HUGE VHS Camcorder, and enjoying every minute it!
 Please excuse some of the salty language, we had no idea of the "Internet"at the time of this filming...we were making these videos for posterity...we had no idea they you, dear viewer, were to be part of this posterity!
 Those were the days....so step back in time with me, and see the fruits of the early 1700's to the early 1800's, saved from progress.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lyxGhOnvEI&feature=plcp


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 14, 2012)

Very cool man or should I say Far out! []

 I would love to be pulling bottles out of an old pit like that. 

 You said sorry for the language? what language ?Have you seen any of my vids[]


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 14, 2012)

nice video. thanks for sharing with us !!!

 jim


----------



## MT1862 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Rick and Jim!
 Coming from you two gentlemen, I am honored.
 Way back when in the 1990's, we filmed these for fun, but, we really did it to document what we were finding...and I am happy that we did!

 The best part of any of these digs, was digging with Victor....he is the best digger that I have ever seen, and he taught me tons!!

 Glad ya'll enjoyed it!
 Robert Bohrn


----------



## markh (Aug 14, 2012)

Awesome video! I'm from the SC lowcountry originally, but never got to dig in Charleston, cause I was too young to get over there in the early 70's when I started collecting bottles back then. I never got to dig a privy, (didn't really know about them  then), just dug farm and town dumps in Hampton and Allendale Counties. I had to get my dad to drop me off for the day or ride my bicycle when I went digging. Wish I'd known more about privy digging back then!

 I was wondering about the vertical support 4x4's. Did you dig down in one side of the privy, then put those in and then dig out the  other side?

 Mark


----------



## j.dinets (Aug 15, 2012)

Great video, brings back a lot of fun memories in Charleston. Glad you were smart enough to save the shards. Look forward to seeing more!


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm glad to see that you guys were saving all the shards..... I like the ceramic glue backs from early pits better then most of the bottles.

 Chris


----------



## MT1862 (Aug 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: markh
> 
> Awesome video! I'm from the SC lowcountry originally, but never got to dig in Charleston, cause I was too young to get over there in the early 70's when I started collecting bottles back then. I never got to dig a privy, (didn't really know about them then), just dug farm and town dumps in Hampton and Allendale Counties. I had to get my dad to drop me off for the day or ride my bicycle when I went digging. Wish I'd known more about privy digging back then!
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the response!

 As for the four by fours, the were holding uo a HUGE slab of slate, that was used to seal up the top of the privy. It was very stable, and wouldn't budge...but we figured better safe than sorry...

 Thanks!
 REB


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Aug 15, 2012)

That was a very cool dig, love the early blacks.  Thanks for sharing I have not had that much excitement in a while.  Funny part is as I write this my wife is visiting friends in South Carolina not far from Charleston.  Heath issues kept me from going, I always wanted to check out Charleston.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  MT1862
> 
> Thanks Rick and Jim!
> Coming from you two gentlemen, I am honored.
> ...


 
 What is that thing you have there? It looks like a pottery  vase from the jolly green giants wife.[8D] is it a terracotta  pipe?


----------



## glass man (Aug 15, 2012)

VERY NICE!I have a pontiled cathedral pickle I was told was dug at Charleston...thank for posting!JAMIE


----------



## MT1862 (Aug 17, 2012)

Rick,
 That is a pre-fabricated privy liner. We have found about four of these. 
 They are late 1890' to early 1900's, and always have those types of bottles.....and they are hell to get out of the ground!


----------



## Lynette (Aug 17, 2012)

amazing video - thanks for sharing


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Aug 17, 2012)

WOW! How much fun was that? Excellent vid but I cringed at the digger's lack of gloves and use of crude scratcher in that ancient glass. Tools with much more finesse have since been introduced, but hey, that was a few years back.


----------

